# Which nail polish suits on bridal looks except red?



## Srijana Pandey (Sep 30, 2021)

Red is like a normal we can think we have to were but after red which one look extraordinary on the bridal look.


----------



## amberHrrs (Oct 9, 2021)

A sleek french manicure is a great option for classic brides!


----------



## Yajaira Peterson (Oct 23, 2021)

Yea, i think french is perfect. Also mb white


----------



## osetara31 (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello! I think good shades of pink can work really well. Corals are also in trend these days. And shimmers will never go out of style for bridal nails. Subtle nails look really nice and can go with every outfit.


----------



## Masque (Apr 21, 2022)

How about creamy white or soft grey?


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 23, 2022)

Can't go wrong with a classic French manicure.


----------

